# My First Terribilis Group!



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I met James(jeosbo01) today and picked up 3 Phyllobates terribilis tads! I will be taking some pics! He was kind enough to include hatch date, line, and everything else I could have wanted to know! In short, it was a GREAT experience, and he is a GREAT guy! All my thanks! The reason I did not post this as vendor feedback is BC I am planning on uploading pics, and will use it as a growth chronology of sorts. Just wanted to thank the supplier first  ...

All my thanks, bro!

JBear


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Well first off what color did you get? I have 5 yellow ones and I love them. You can not go wrong with the king of the dart frog world!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

dartboard said:


> Well first off what color did you get? I have 5 yellow ones and I love them. You can not go wrong with the king of the dart frog world!


They are "Orange" P. terribilis. They are from Sean Stewart(Originally an SNDF line). They hatched 8.7.11. They are looking very good and already showing "nubbins" in the rear quarters. The seller, James, expressed that these were his favorite frogs in his collection. I think my P. bicolor are my favs now in my own collection, And I have heard they are quite similar in "attitude" and boldness. Here are some tad shots I took less than 10 mins ago!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some other pics that illustrate the gold flecking pretty well.

JBear


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, I admit it. I am insanely jealous. I think P.T's, especially in orange, are awesome. Sadly, I have never had a tank big enough to house a few, without acting irresponsibly with my current residents.

They may get the nod for the future living room tank but it's a knock down street fight between Terribilis, Orange Galacs, and Variabilis.

Can't wait to see them as froglets !


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Glad you're happy JBear...I don't think they could have gone to a better home!
Zoomie...I'll try to get some pics up of some froglets I have right now, maybe that will hold ya over for a month or so until these crawl out...in the meantime, check this out, same pair, different clutch... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/72214-daily-egg-development.html


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

They are doing great! Eating HBH Pellets, and otherwise living life and loving it! All my thanks again, James! Will be taking some more pics tomorrow!

JBear


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm wildly jealous, I've been pining over the orange terribilis now for a few months.

What size tank will you house them in after they morph?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Congratulations! I'm wildly jealous, I've been pining over the orange terribilis now for a few months.
> 
> What size tank will you house them in after they morph?


I will be using a 10 gal growout to start. Once they are all eating good I will move them to a 40 or 55 gal. I just hope I end up with a pair  !

JBear


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Fantastic, I wish I had room for a tank that size. I supose I could always make room...

But please keep updates going on these great little guys, if nothing else I can live vicariously through your terribilis


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

They are showing obvious back legs(not too far developed yet) now, but they seem to seriously hate the camera flash. Everytime it does the focusing flash, they take off in all directions ending up under some java moss, etc. I don't try for pics much, as I would hate to continually stress them. I can't wait to see the coloration take over, it appears it is changing a bit now from the chocolate-black of new tads. Maybe I will try for a pic before work!

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

There's nothing chocolate about Terribilis tads if you shine a light on them . Observe:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm super-jealous JB, the oranges are definitely my favorites. Good Luck with them and keep the pics coming!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> There's nothing chocolate about Terribilis tads if you shine a light on them


Mine are kept in an opaque tupperware. It is hard(impossible) for me to get the side view clearly. The first set of pics were from when they were still in the transport cup. Thanks for the tip though, I didn't know that. I could tell from the way the flash affected their color that perhaps there was more than meets the eye  !

(BTW- As always, wonderful pic!)

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the chocolate appearance is what it looks like when they get bigger and light doesn't penetrate their bodies well.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> I think the chocolate appearance is what it looks like when they get bigger and light doesn't penetrate their bodies well.


Was that sphag under river rock and some vegetation in the rearing tank? If not, it still looked interesting and would like to know your method. Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A poor pic... They were all swimming all over and it kicked up crap in the water column. 

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Was that sphag under river rock and some vegetation in the rearing tank? If not, it still looked interesting and would like to know your method. Thanks!


That's the parent's terrarium pond actually. There's gravel, Riccia, bits of terrarium plants, duckweed, and anything that you could find in ABG mix, all in that water. You can see a photo of the terrarium here.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I CANNOT get good pics of all 3!!! Unfortunately, I believe this tad is the "youngest", and has matured the least out of the group thus far, however, looks great to me!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

2 of 3 tads have front limbs now!!! I will try for pics today. I am very excited for them to emerge!

JBear


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

That's fantastic. The wait is excruciating, though. I'm so excited to see them out of the water, I love these frogs.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It is so funny how they(Phyllobates) all start out striped dorsally. I was expecting them to metamorph on or around 10.14.11, but I think it will be sooner. I suspect my perceptions have been fogged by wishful thinking, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared, lol! The water depth is about 1.5". I will be dropping that down to 1". I do not want to concentrate the bioload in there. What is recommended here? Should I syphon out excess waste before lowering the water level? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

They're pretty resilient but it won't hurt. Usually I transfer them to a small tupperware container with just a little water and place the container on a slant. Terribilis metamorphose in just 50-60 days usually, unless kept particularly cold.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have Springtails and FFs for the metamorphs. All I have are D. hydei at the moment. Will that be feasable for the froglets? If I were to seperate them into smaller rearing cups for metamorphosis, should I use the water they are in, or new water? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have brought the tads into the kitchen for pics. I have decided to keep them communal until the first metamorphosis. At that point, I will take the rearing container out of the QT tank and introduce the others as they metamorph. As it looks now, 1 is about .5 weeks ahead of the others. The one that is least matured is the biggest looking. However, they were all the same size until the first one popped the front limbs, and he streamlined a bit as nature orders, lol. At the moment I am waiting for the water to settle... I am considering using the tilt method, and also an island method for allowing emergence of the froglets. What is the suggestion?

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I dropped the rock island idea. It was a turtle ramp(as sold), and was boyent. It was lifting in the water creating gaps under the ledge/ramp. I got insanely paranoid and removed it for fear of drowning. I added a pottery water catch(turned upside down) covered in Java Moss as an emergence point for now. I wish I could have made that turtle ramp work! It would have provided a great egress! Oh well. I am going to sleep much better knowing the darn tads can gulp air at thier liesure without being trapped under a floating death trap....

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

For the ones that get their front legs, just make sure to put just enough water to cover them and no more. Then they should be fine with an island.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Lookin good Jb! Looks like you will have 3 nice looking froglets within a week or so.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

All three tads have all four limbs present. They look great! I can't wait to see them mature, and color up! I am going to drastically cut the water depth as suggested by JohnC. I plan on adding some mosses that will reach into the water and spill out onto the substrate in the QT. I feel this is an added security if the island isn't favorable. 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Updates: They told me that they want you to look and respect... You know, false bravado...!

JBear


----------



## rbrock (Nov 2, 2008)

they look pretty cool right now.Good luck with them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Jbear! They all look good and meaty


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I caught them out of the water twice this evening. I suspect that by morning some will have moved to land. Good thing my Springtails are in order!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good Justin! Crazy how they look almost like vittatus at this stage. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Once they leave the water, I will be able to get far better pics! I am just not good at getting the angle on the water to avoid flash washing. I agree, they look like lil' vitts! In truth, they are smaller than I would have thought. You could fit 2 on a dime.

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

They will definitely be able to eat _Drosophila melanogaster_ right out of the water, and maybe _D. hydei_ too. You shouldn't need the springtails for these.


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your tadpoles turning into froglets. I have tadpoles right now and the waiting part is the hardest.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

2 out, 1 to go! 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The rearing container is completely open and they are more than able to leave if they choose, however, they just sit and hang out on the ceramic island. Should I seek to force them out when the tail is completely resorbed, or just leave it as is and allow them to choose themselves? The tail is almost gone on both, with one showing a nubbin' at best. The 3rd is about 2 days behind I would guess. I just don't want to make a mistake with these guys... All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

1 has left the rearing tub. I will just be patient and allow them to go out on thier own. I cannot believe how small, considering it is the larger of species. I thought they'd be bigger than Tincs, or maybe Suriname Cobalts are just big?

After the transition between water and feeding, I am anxious to see what these lil' guys will take on!

JBear


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

They are surprisingly small when the come out of the water and don't seem to grow much for a week or two, then one day you will look in and see frogzilla's! Once they start to grow they will take off.

BTW, they look great, congrats!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> 1 has left the rearing tub. I will just be patient and allow them to go out on thier own. I cannot believe how small, considering it is the larger of species. I thought they'd be bigger than Tincs, or maybe Suriname Cobalts are just big?
> 
> After the transition between water and feeding, I am anxious to see what these lil' guys will take on!
> 
> JBear


All 3 have left the water!!! However the 1 that left the rearer, has returned to his java perch. I think perhaps they feel more comfortable in a marginal/wet area after metamorphosis... Either way, I am just thrilled with these tiny guys! 

I know I said it many, many times, but thank you sooo much James!!!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

At what point do most keepers see feeding from P. terribilis froglets? I just want to know what to expect, thankfully no probs yet!

All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some update pics! Tonight, I pull the bulky tub, and replace with an ass deep water recptacle that is much smaller. I hope to get quality pics soon, as for now I have to settle for through the glass shots...

Thanks for everyone's enthusiasm and support!

JBear


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Lookin good Justin! *Crazy how they look almost like vittatus at this stage. *Keep the pics coming.


took the words right out of my mouth, i was within seconds of typing that before i read your post. 

congrats to the young graduates


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome thread!! :d


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> They're pretty resilient but it won't hurt. Usually I transfer them to a small tupperware container with just a little water and place the container on a slant. Terribilis metamorphose in just 50-60 days usually, unless kept particularly cold.


I am amazed at how fast these guys grew and left the water! Hatched on 8.7.11, first to leave was 10.2.11. 

JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats JB.... I've been following since these were tads... they sure do morph fast! Keep us posted on their progress (like I really needed to say that)


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I want these guys to leave the rearer, but they just stay. What is the proper course of action? I don't want to be dropping flies in the rearing tub, and I am certain the first to morph will be wanting very soon. What should I do? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would just put them in one of those plastic shoeboxes with sphagnum moss in it and make sure its super wet and thats about it i have even put froglets with a complete tail in setups like this and they turned out just fine just make sure its super moist and thats moist, not wet . 
-scotty


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

scottydo said:


> I would just put them in one of those plastic shoeboxes with sphagnum moss in it and make sure its super wet and thats about it i have even put froglets with a complete tail in setups like this and they turned out just fine just make sure its super moist and thats moist, not wet.
> -scotty


Only 1 of three has a bit of tail left. That is just a nubbin too. How should I go about transfering them? The rearing tub is* in *the QT/Growout tank. They just won'y stay out of it. They are so small, I didn't want to risk any injury or undue stress by physically forcing/removing them etc. I have Brine Shrimp nets, tupperware, and a variety of tools to capture/lead. What is the best bet? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Only 1 of three has a bit of tail left. That is just a nubbin too. How should I go about transfering them? The rearing tub is* in *the QT/Growout tank. They just won'y stay out of it. They are so small, I didn't want to risk any injury or undue stress by physically forcing/removing them etc. I have Brine Shrimp nets, tupperware, and a variety of tools to capture/lead. What is the best bet? All my thanks!
> 
> JBear


Sorry, I saw an apportunity to "lead" them out, and I took it. They were clinging to the sides of the tub. I took a small tupperware and ushered them out 1 by 1. It went very good. Here come the pics in a few!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here they are! As you can see the orange is on the legs too!

Thanks to all for your interest and advice!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I was trying to get pics through steamy glass and kind of watching and waiting to snap some. I was amused to see 1 toe-tapping already chasing down Springtails! It was insanely cute! At this point they are lining up the D. hydei, but do not strike. I make sure there are not many in the QT at any given time. Like I said, I am glad I had the Springs! 

I over misted a bit, and the moss is a bit soggy(something I JUST posted in another thread as something I "Dislike in a Viv"), but at this stage, it isn't a terrible thing for a day, until I can syphon/draw out the excess. The orange is what I intended to showcase.

Does anyone in the Cleveland area have an extra D. melanogaster culture? LOL!.... No but really... I would feel a lot better with a food source I can supplement! It will be a bit until I can order in some extras.

All my thanks!

[Some poor pics included]

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I could spare you a slightly older culture - should be more than enough for that many frogs.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> I could spare you a slightly older culture - should be more than enough for that many frogs.


Would you be available tomorrow or Saturday to meet with me? All my thanks for your continued generosity! I will make it worth your while in some way, whether $, or supplies, etc.

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It would probably be best if you came by my house in West Cleveland if possible. PM me if you don't have my phone number.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> It would probably be best if you came by my house in West Cleveland if possible. PM me if you don't have my phone number.


PM sent, all my thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

When is the normal for these guys to start exploring, and not hiding? All my thanks!

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

In my experience they are usually shy for the first few months. They gradually get bolder over the first year or so.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I am in love with terribilis.
I am jealous
Would you consider them appropriate as a first frog?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Justin,
Enough Pics Already!...Don't you think you have done enough to cause widespread jealousy! Just say they all turned ugly...so I can quit habitually checking this thread to see the next shot
Seriously though, thanks for sharing all the pics and congrats on some beautiful froglets...and keep the pics coming!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry for the lax updates...

The little guys are doing wonderful, and eating D. hydei with ease and vigor now! They have been a joy to raise so far, and the orange cannot be overstated in terms of brilliance and beauty. They are still basically the same in appearance as the last set of pics, the only differences being that the bellies are fatter, and the places that are orange have really deepened and become true orange. Hate to burst anyones bubble, but these guys are still quite skiddish and fearful. I have heard from multiple people, whom I respect entirely, that after a bit they will settle in and begin to "reign supreme", and fear nothing... Truth be told, even if they stayed just the way they are, I would not hesitate to recommend them, and enjoy them fully.

Thanks for looking, and pics soon to come tomorrow...

JBear


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

It'll take a good 12 months or more before they'll approach "fearless". I want to say it was 18 months for my yellows - around the time they started breeding.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> ...I have heard from multiple *people, whom I respect entirely*, that after a bit they will settle in and begin to "reign supreme", and fear nothing...
> 
> JBear





johnc said:


> It'll take a good 12 months or more before they'll approach "fearless". I want to say it was 18 months for my yellows - around the time they started breeding.


You are one of my respected advisors! Thanks for all your help, and the interest!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a 40 long(I love you Mom..!) that I will begin tomorrow designated for this trio... I think the space and my obsession with a canopy will serve them well. 

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Hate to burst anyones bubble, but these guys are still quite skiddish and fearful. I have heard from multiple people, whom I respect entirely, that after a bit they will settle in and begin to "reign supreme", and fear nothing... Truth be told, even if they stayed just the way they are, I would not hesitate to recommend them, and enjoy them fully.


That eases my mind a bit. My mint froglets seemed so shy I was getting paranoid they were gonna stay that way forever...now not so much. Glad to hear yours are still doing well.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I think this is one of the reasons people don't keep terribilis as much as you would think - they get a group of youngsters and don't understand that it takes them to nearly adulthood to lose the nerves.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

As well as they do great in larger groups moving like a herd. Ive heard differences in the boldness as well based on group size. For the fame this dart holds and the size of it its a wonder why they are kept by more.

Michael


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Long overdue update...

The orange is spreading very nicely!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Took a few pics tonight after misting. (Not the best)

JBear


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Great thread. I doubt you'll have much to worry about in terms of boldness... At the MADS meet last week, George G pulled a coco hut with a terrib (or maybe bicolor, can't remember) on it out of its viv, the fat little sucker didn't budge and came along for the ride. Has anyone told them they aren't poisonous in captivity yet?



poison beauties said:


> As well as they do great in larger groups moving like a herd. Ive heard differences in the boldness as well based on group size. For the fame this dart holds and the size of it its a wonder why they are kept by more.
> 
> Michael


I would think the noise might be an issue for some... personally speaking, mints are and have been on my want list for some time. People hardly mention terribs/bicolors/vittatus to new hobbyists when they ask about good group frogs, that's probably part of it too. They usually just give the usual "leucs/auratus" answer, and forget about epips/phyllobates/galacts.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

tclipse said:


> Great thread. I doubt you'll have much to worry about in terms of boldness... At the MADS meet last week, George G pulled a coco hut with a terrib (or maybe bicolor, can't remember) on it out of its viv, the fat little sucker didn't budge and came along for the ride. Has anyone told them they aren't poisonous in captivity yet?


My adults regularly go fo a ride when I'm checking for eggs...the spot where I feed them is really close to one of their huts, if I open the tank to check for eggs they don't get off the hut until they see food!!! Orange pigs man, orange pigs...


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

jbherpin, remind me what a water temperature was tads ?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

gilliusis said:


> jbherpin, remind me what a water temperature was tads ?


No problem. The tads were kept at 72-75F(Basically room temp) with 0 external lighting. They were fed HBH tad bites, and finely chopped worm bits(garden worms). I was amazed at the fast metamorphic rate displayed when compared to D. tinctorius, which is my only other experience concerning tads.

JBear


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

thank you. 
I do not understand why my tadpoles are so long to transform. I currently tadpoles of June 2010 !!! And they still do not have legs ! Yet they are in the same temperatures as you, but with light, and eat well.


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

The tadpoles look great


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A LONGGGGG overdue update... So sorry...

JBear


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are beautiful, but since they are so shy why dont you just send them to me!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

froggies3 said:


> Those are beautiful, but since they are so shy why dont you just send them to me!


In all honesty, these guys are becoming a lot more bold. Just yesterday I reached into the viv to move some plants for a pic, and the frog I was targeting for the pic, didn't move a bit. As you can see by the last set of pics I uploaded, the Orange is taking over... Slowly, but surely, lmao!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

These guys are smaller than my R. lamasi trio, and yet LOVE D. hydei, and eat them with real enthusiasm! I guess that is a testament to the fact they will take larger prey items, when adult, than basically any other dart species! 

JBear


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> These guys are smaller than my R. lamasi trio, and yet LOVE D. hydei, and eat them with real enthusiasm! I guess that is a testament to the fact they will take larger prey items, when adult, than basically any other dart species!
> 
> JBear


I got 4 from James Osborne as well. Mine are about 3 months OOW now. How old are yours? Just trying to get an idea of how big lamasi are (considering them for my next tank). In other words, if our terribilis are the same age/size, and yet your lamasi are bigger, then I can infer size of lamasi


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

dfrmav said:


> I got 4 from James Osborne as well. Mine are about 3 months OOW now. How old are yours? Just trying to get an idea of how big lamasi are (considering them for my next tank). In other words, if our terribilis are the same age/size, and yet your lamasi are bigger, then I can infer size of lamasi


The last of my 3 left the water 10.3.11(They emerged 10.1.11, 10.2.11, and 10.3.11). So mine are just over 1 month oow. Do you have pics of yours? 

The lamasi are just barely bigger, with the size difference most notably in the elongation of the mid-drift. I would say that R. lamasi are in between pinky, and index finger-nail sized. I am a small man though... Just ask James, LMAO!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

These guys are simply...LOVELY! Can't be more happy with them!

JBear


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

They are looking great JBear! But there again I am a bit partial ;-)


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Really Justin...I was content with my less attractive mints...but all these pics are making me wish superpig would turn green to orange!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It's not my fault James' frogs produce such beauties!  Again, all my thanks!

JBear


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> The last of my 3 left the water 10.3.11(They emerged 10.1.11, 10.2.11, and 10.3.11). So mine are just over 1 month oow. Do you have pics of yours?


Ahh, yours are much smaller than mine then haha. I was hoping ours were the same age because if lamasi were larger, I'd be all over them!

I'll post pix later. Right now, there's two in a brom and two hiding under the leaf litter hunting, which is tough because I want to get a full-body shot for ya. Mine are about 3/4" long though, and have gotten noticeably larger in the 4 weeks I've had them. They are insanely aggressive when it comes to taking flies, and they're getting bolder by the day. When I first got mine, they were really nervous and not out much, but now they're out a lot more, which is great!


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

jbherpin said:


> It's not my fault James' frogs produce such beauties!  Again, all my thanks!
> 
> JBear


Thanks for the kind words bro! I'm kinda glad they slowed down for the moment though (have 21 more froglets to sell but only a few more in the water...when they take a break I get one too!)

BTW, I finally figured out a way to get a pretty true pic of the adults color...here is the momma of those beauties.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

such pretty frogs.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh wow, I want one of those! Lol she is beautiful


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I *seldom* post on DartFrogz.com but it offered an opportunity... I put together a chronology of the growth rate and changes that occur from tad to froglet. 

I hope y'all enjoy(I plan on doing this with all my frogs)!

Phyllobates terribilis "Orange" Pics - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A rare opportunity to get a pic with all three in frame, The best I could muster.

They are little fatty's... In case the pic does not reveal...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Can it be overstated how lovely the orange is?

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

These guys are almost ready for pinky fingers... 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is only decent pic taken of the P. terribilis tonight...  LOL!

Will try again soon!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I just wasn't satisfied with the results of my mission... 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> These guys are almost ready for pinky fingers...
> 
> JBear





jbherpin said:


> I just wasn't satisfied with the results of my mission...
> 
> JBear


When I was in about 6th grade, my dad had some Green Treefrogs. On a visit to see him one weekend my sister and I noticed how fat they had become. My sister exclaims in pure jest, "Jesus Dad, what are you feeding these things? Hot Dogs?" My dad looks at her serious as all, and replies, "Nope, just Crickets..." We have laughed about how that flew so far over his head for years...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some new pics of the beasts...

JBear


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

That orange is spreading like crazy man!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some more update pics... One word. "Pigs". (AKA Pink Floyd "Pigs", 0.0.3 - (3 Different Ones))

And on that note, a song to listen to while you browse this time elapse thread...






JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Imagine the "POP" they will have after a the addition af Rapashy "SuperPig"!

All my thanks to "You Know Who"!  

You are the BEST!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Updates! Comparative to P. bicolor, these guys are WAY ahead in regards to coloration! What I mean is that these guys are approximately half the size of the P. bicolor when I got them, and already have more back/side/leg coloration by far. Very interesting, as a fan of Phyllobates in general, to observe the subtle differences between them.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Standing tall!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Looking great bud, they are coloring up really nicely. Hopefully the superpig will make em even more en fuego.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, I love terribs. beautifull frogs!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

BethInAK said:


> I am in love with terribilis.
> I am jealous
> Would you consider them appropriate as a first frog?


First poison dart frog; yes

First frog; don't even consider it.


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Really Justin...I was content with my less attractive mints...but all these pics are making me wish superpig would turn green to orange!


Mints are not less atractive!!!


----------

